# How low can I lower my draw wt safely on my 70# Mathews outback



## Arrowslinger72 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 70 # Mathews outback that I would like to set up for my son. The only problem is he can not pull it back yet. He can only pull 60 lb +/-. What would be the max turns I can make to safely turn it down.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most bows can safely be taken down 10 lbs below maximum. This is often four complete turns of the limb bolts, but there is enough variation that you should check the owner's manual. Most have this information. However, with Mathews there is the Mathews forum where you can get more authoritative information.
Allen


----------



## Arrowslinger72 (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

on that bow, one full rotation is about 2lbs. going all the way down will increase the draw length


----------

